# Tercite, Moglice and Bed Regrinding advice needed please.



## Sanctifier (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all. 

I bought a *South Bend lathe CL 117C  (6' bed) *yesterday on eBay.
Yup, I know that "sight unseen & untested" is absolutely the last, worst way to do it... but NO lathes have ever been available locally (Trinidad) for years.
Also this would allow me to use all of my late Dad's South Bend 16 accessories left from his old lathe.

To reduce the usual issues, I intend to have it shipped to a competent machine shop to have the bed reground and the saddle and tail-stock machined.

Since it's only for hobby use, cost is important. I would prefer the shop to use *Tercite* or *Moglice* to reduce the cost of repair if possible.

The lathe is in *Erie, Pennsylvania*. Can anyone recommend a good machine-shop as close as possible (to reduce shipping cost) to do the repair?

Comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 5, 2013)

We do have a professional machine rebuilder here as a member, but he's taken a vacation and won't be back online for a few days yet. I'm sure others can offer advice as well, but he is a good resource and worth consulting. His name is Richard King.


----------



## Sanctifier (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Tony. 

I'll send a PM to Richard as you suggested.
I also called Dave Campbell of Moglice and he will send some recommendations as well.

I have about a week to make arrangements for repair & delivery.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 5, 2013)

I believe that Richard is on a cruise, where Internet service is pretty expensive and he said he _might_ get a chance to check in here.


----------



## Sanctifier (Feb 7, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> I believe that Richard is on a cruise, where Internet service is pretty expensive and he said he _might_ get a chance to check in here.


Thanks for the feedback, Tony.

BTW my "new" South Bend 16 has this plate on the back cover... and I have no Serial Number info yet.


In your opinion, is this a rare "metric" screw-cutting lathe as I hope it is?...
Or is that just a Metric Conversion Chart for a standard "SAE" lathe?


----------



## Sanctifier (Feb 8, 2013)

Can anyone else give me some feedback on a good Machinery Rebuilder near *Erie, Pennsylvania?*
I need to contact a good shop as soon as possible next week. 

Also is the plate (above) just a Metric/SAE Conversion Chart; or is this particular "16" actually a "metric" model?

Thanks.


----------

